# SolidWorks 2009 Simulation Manual



## أبوعبدالله (24 مايو 2009)

معذرة للذين وعدتهم بتحديث كتابي COSMOSWorks 2007
ليس لدي وقت لإتمام الكتاب ولكن سأرفع لكم ما بين يدي من المراجع
ولنبدأ بالـ Manual وسأرفعه على عشرة أجزاء بعد فكهم يتكون لديك الـ eBook

هذه الاجزاء الثلاثة الاولى في المرفقات


----------



## أبوعبدالله (24 مايو 2009)

وهذه هي الثلاثة الثانية​


----------



## ابن النسر (24 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا 
بس ممكن اعرف دا شرح COSMOS ولا solidworks كله
وشكرا


----------



## أبوعبدالله (24 مايو 2009)

وهذه الثلاثة الثالثة​


----------



## أبوعبدالله (24 مايو 2009)

الجزء الاخير
وده شرح simulation والتي كانت تسمى COSMOS وبعد شراء الـ SolidWorks للبرنامج اصبح اسمه SolidWorks Simulation
and SolidWorks Simulation Professional
وسنبدأ بعد ذلك في رفع المحاضرات لـ
SolidWorks Simulation
and SolidWorks Simulation Professional​


----------



## أبوعبدالله (24 مايو 2009)

*المحاضرات*

والمحاضرات مقسمة الى 15 ملف بنفس الطريقة
بعد الفك ستصبح ملفين بوربوينت
واحد Simulation
والثاني Simulation Professional 
ولنبدأ بالاجزاء الثلاثة الاولى​


----------



## عمار شهاب (24 مايو 2009)

*COSMOSWorks 2007*

نرجو رفع SolidWorks manual للـ COSMOSWorks 2007 ، ان امكن

وشكرا جزيلا

لدي ملفات الـ Training files من موقع الشركة 
http://www.solidworks.com/sw/support/808_ENU_HTML.htm


----------



## أبوعبدالله (24 مايو 2009)

وهذه الثلاثة الثانية


----------



## أبوعبدالله (24 مايو 2009)

اللى بعده 
وشئ طبيعي لما يبقى عندي مانوال 2009 كاملة هحذف 2008 مش 2007
فأنا ارى ان الاافضل انك تنزل سوليد 2009


----------



## أبوعبدالله (24 مايو 2009)

وهذه الملفات 10 و 11 و 12


----------



## أبوعبدالله (24 مايو 2009)

وهذه آخر الملفات 
ملاحظة لا يستفيد من هذه المراجع الا محترفي السوليد لكن المبتدئين هنعملهم موضوع آخر هنرفع فيه بقية المنوال​


----------



## أكرم إدريس (24 مايو 2009)

الف شكر لك اخي الحبيب المانيوال اكثر من رااااااااااائع 

لكن هناك سؤال ... بالنسبة لهذا المانيوال هناك قطع يجب ان يتم استخدامها في التجارب المختلفة 
فمن اين نستطيع احضار هذه القطع ... 

ارجو منك ان توفر لنا ايضا كتب في ال flow Simulation اكن لك من الشاكرين

اعتقد انه ستكون لي جلساااات طويلة معك ... ان امكن طبعا 

الحمدلله مستواي طيب جدا في سوليد وورك ... واريد ان استفيد منك ان سمحت طبعا بكل زيادة 


جزيت الجنة اخي الحبيب


----------



## عمار شهاب (24 مايو 2009)

أكرم أدريس

بعد اذن الاخ أبو العريف ...

يمكنك تحميل الـ Training files من هنا
http://www.solidworks.com/sw/support/808_ENU_HTML.htm 

من لديه نفس الـ Manual للاصدار 2007 و2008 الرجاء يسعفنا به . يرحمكم الله ..


----------



## the adler (30 مايو 2009)

Allah bless you my brother a my allah be pleased with you and your parants amen


----------



## the adler (30 مايو 2009)

And thanks a million


----------



## أكرم إدريس (8 يونيو 2009)

سلام عليكم 

بحثت عن المانيوال الخاص ب ال Simulation Motion 
وايضا الخاص ب SolidWorks Advanced Topics

عذرا اثقلت عليك ولكني لا اجدهم


----------



## محمد فارس عمر (23 أغسطس 2009)

الله يقويك يا بش مهندس


----------



## azpayda (9 أكتوبر 2009)

*شكرا*

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## medmecanique (19 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا شكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكرا


----------



## yahia_slah (16 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اولا جزاك الله خيرا اخى الحبيب
ولكن لى عندك طلب انا نزلت الكتاب من موقع يوسوليد ولكنه به حمايه من الطبع فهل من الممكن تعيد رفعه بعد ازالة الحماية وجزاك الله خيرا لانى احتاجه بشدة
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله


----------



## najih1 (9 يناير 2010)

أحسنتم وبوركتم جعله الله عملا مباركا وواقيا لكم من نار جهنم الحامية


----------



## COMFORT (16 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً أخي و جعل هذا في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## iphone4 (22 فبراير 2011)

*جزاك الله خيراً*


----------



## مبيومى (25 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله عنا خير


----------



## prof_hazem2 (4 أبريل 2011)

:20::20::20::20:تسلم الايادي:20::20::20::20:
:77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77:
:28::28::28::28::28::28:
:d:d:d:d


----------



## eng.mohamedsamy (9 أبريل 2011)

مجهود رائع و شكرا


----------



## مهندس ألأجيال (5 سبتمبر 2011)

هذا مجهود كبير من شخص كريم يستحق كل التقدير


----------



## محمود الحبيس (7 يوليو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا 
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## aly016 (8 يوليو 2012)

جزاك الله خيراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## jehad_15568 (10 يوليو 2012)

الف شكر يا اخى العزيز
اودان استفسر اذا عندك ايى معلومات عن comsol اكون لك من الشاكرين


----------



## حافظ العوض (21 أغسطس 2012)

الف شكر على هذا المجهود الرائع . جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## أبو كنعان (22 أغسطس 2012)

شكرا ألف شكر على هذا المجهود الرائع يا أخي الكريم


----------



## يوسف عثمانو (23 أغسطس 2012)

مجهود رائع ونتمنى الاستمرار


----------



## مهندس احمد فهمى (15 يونيو 2013)

مشكككككككككككككككككككككككككور ورجاء رفع باقى الملفات اخى الكريم


----------



## مى حريرى (16 يونيو 2013)

thank youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------

